# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Virtual Hugs for the Member kevinjoseph

## Teddy

> I think Kev could use some community support right now. Am I right? How about it, Teddy?



Teddy gives 
@kevinjoseph
 a hug  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Kev, I'm sorry you are having such a rough time lately!  ::(:  I hope that your able to get at a better place soon  :Hug:

----------


## kevinjoseph

Aww thanks!  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Hugs 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## sweetful

:Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

:Hug:

----------


## fetisha

heres a trillion hugs *hugs*

----------


## kevinjoseph

thanks everyone! means a lot

----------


## Cuchculan

Get in there my son !!!!!!!!

----------


## BrookeAshley

Hugs for kevin and everyone having a hard time right now  :Hug:

----------


## kevinjoseph

Hugs for @TotalEclipse I think she's having a rough time at the moment!

----------


## Otherside

Hugs 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

(((hugs)))) to you Kay and anyone else struggling right now.

----------


## Ajay

Kev (((hugs))) I hope you are feeling better soon friend.

----------

